# Lost Stravinsky Funeral Song Found



## nightscape

Cool.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/sep/06/igor-stravinsky-lost-work-emerges-after-100-years


----------



## Mahlerian

Heard the news last night. Can't wait to hear what he wrote, as this was a fascinating period of development for Stravinsky, quickly maturing with each successive work, from the Symphony in E-flat to the Fireworks to the Firebird.


----------



## joen_cph

Very interesting. I hope that for a CD release, they´ll find some other lesser known stuff to include as well, rather than only some of the most well-trodden repertoire.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's great for the classical music world that these things turn up. But personally, from the description, it sounds like it might be kind of boring or at best a historical curiosity. But, hey, it's a new Stravinsky piece; we haven't seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## Morimur

I hope it's good. The record execs must be frothing at the mouth and seeing neon dollar signs.


----------



## GreatFugue

Stravinsky, what a guy. Still putting out music despite being dead for decades. 

Looking forward to hearing it. And like Morimur, hope it's good.


----------



## KenOC

GreatFugue said:


> Stravinsky, what a guy. Still putting out music despite being dead for decades.


In classical music you can get away with that sort of thing. Von Karajan is still the world's best-selling conductor.


----------

